# [SOLVED][GNOME] Zegar - jak ustawić przeferencje.

## Johnny_Bit

Problem jest taki: Gnomowy zegar gdy wyświetla kalendarz, pierwszym dniem tygodnia jest niedziela. Przez ten patent już kilka razy się pomyliłem a przyzwyczajać się do 2 systemów wyświetlania miesiąca mi się nie chce, więc jak zmusić gnomowy zegar do wyświetlania jako pierwszego dnia tygodnia poniedziałku?Last edited by Johnny_Bit on Thu Feb 15, 2007 6:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m010ch

IMO kwestia ustawień lokalizacji w /etc/env.d/02locale.

Spróbuj dodać tam LC_TIME="pl_PL" lub od razu "LC_ALL="pl_PL".

Następnie env-update && source /etc/profile + zabicie X'ów (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace) + przelogowanie usera i powinno śmigać  :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

dziwne. u mnie pierwszy jest poniedzialek

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Jak widać coś jest źle Kompilowany był także z takimi samymi ustawieniami. Może coś więcej?

A może mi ktoś powie kto ma pierwszy poniedziałek co daje mu komenda locale -k LC_TIME

----------

## Johnny_Bit

*bump*

```

locale -k LC_TIME

abday="nie;pon;wto;śro;czw;pią;sob"

day="niedziela;poniedziałek;wtorek;środa;czwartek;piątek;sobota"

abmon="sty;lut;mar;kwi;maj;cze;lip;sie;wrz;paź;lis;gru"

mon="styczeń;luty;marzec;kwiecień;maj;czerwiec;lipiec;sierpień;wrzesień;październik;listopad;grudzień"

am_pm=";"

d_t_fmt="%a %d %b %Y %T %Z"

d_fmt="%Y-%m-%d"

t_fmt="%T"

t_fmt_ampm=""

era=

era_year=""

era_d_fmt=""

alt_digits=

era_d_t_fmt=""

era_t_fmt=""

time-era-num-entries=0

time-era-entries="n"

week-ndays=7

week-1stday=19971130

week-1stweek=0

first_weekday=1

first_workday=1

cal_direction=1

timezone=""

date_fmt="%a %b %e %H:%M:%S %Z %Y"

time-codeset="ISO-8859-2"
```

Ewidentnie ustawia pierwszy dzień jako niedziele, a nic z tym nie kombinowałem... kto w ogóle jest odpowiedzialny za locales? bo chyba coś z knocił.

----------

## wirus

 *Johnny_Bit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ewidentnie ustawia pierwszy dzień jako niedziele, a nic z tym nie kombinowałem... kto w ogóle jest odpowiedzialny za locales? bo chyba coś z knocił.

 

A może to jest prawidłowo?

U mnie

```
$ cal   

    styczeń 2007    

ni po wt śr cz pi so

    1  2  3  4  5  6

 7  8  9 10 11 12 13

14 15 16 17 18 19 20

21 22 23 24 25 26 27

28 29 30 31
```

A manual mówi:

```
     Cal wyświela prosty kalendarz. Jeżeli nie podano żadnych argumentów, to wyświetlany jest

     bieżący miesiąc. Dostępne są następujące opcje:

     -m      Wyświetl poniedziałek (Monday) jako pierwszy dzień tygodnia.  Domyślnie jest to

             niedziela (Sunday).
```

Trzeba sobie odpowiedzieć na pytanie, co jest pierwszym dniem tygodnia, bo różnie literatura mówi.

W kalendarzu gnome też mam pierwszą niedzielę.

----------

## m010ch

Hmm - dziwne - cal pod konsolą pokazuje mi pierwszą niedzielę, a gnome'owy kalendarz zaczyna od poniedziałku.

----------

## Johnny_Bit

a co macie jak dajecie w lini komend 

```
locale -k LC_TIME
```

? jak to samo co ja, to buga do dupka od locales gliba, bo polska co do kalendarzy mówi że pierwszy dzień to poniedziałek.

----------

## Gabrys

Ja mam tak samo jak Ty, ale kalendarz w KDE mi dobrze wyświetla tzn. od poniedziałku. Ale wg mnie tam są dobre ustawienia. First_weekday jest 1 a nie 0. a 1 to jest poniedziałek wg tej tabelki, wszystko jest ok.

Porównaj sobie z:

$ LC_ALL=C

$ locale -k LC_TIME

i nie nazywałbym ludzi od glibc dupkami, za coś takiego może być ban.

----------

## wirus

Rozwiązanie tu:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_localedef

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Wiem o tym rozwiązaniu, ale jest to dość dziwne, czemu skoro w standardzie ISO pierwszy dzień tygodnia w polsce to poniedziałek. Czemu maintainer locales dla pl_PL ustawił to niezgodnie z normami. No i czy ktoś edytował ten plik? Ja jak do tego patrzyłem to same znaki utfa, albo mi się zdaje... poza tym:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It would be better if glibc could correct their en_GB defintions to put Monday as the first day of the week.

 

nu, i pl_PL też by się przydało... gdzie jest ten bugtracker i czy ktoś zgłosił buga i jaką otrzymał odpowiedź?

//edit: znalazłem buga odnośnie złego formatowania dla polskiego locale części LC_TIME... ma status WAIT, ba nawet jacyś nie-polacy się próbowali sprzeczać że tak jak jest jest dobrze... Imo takie zachowanie kwalifikuje na zaszczytny status d... tak jak twierdzić że błędu nie ma mimo iż jest...

----------

## wirus

no i poprawili, poniedziałek pierwszym dniem tygodnia

----------

## Johnny_Bit

Poprawione "ledwie"... Imo ten kto robi locale dla danego kraju powinien być z tym krajem związany, bo wychodzą takie klocki...

----------

